# Redfin - Lake Burley Griffin - Sep 16 2006



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

nice sunrise pic mate, good size redfin too.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Another top report Leigh, and godonya for yrying your best to put others onto some fish. Well done on the reddie


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice to meet you Red!

Claire & I unfortunately didnt raise much but was our best day on the yak, tucked around the weed ledge on the opposite side of the peninsula and conditions weather wise were perfect ( 11am ).

Used a few other spinner baits to no avail, Stumpjumper, Crawdad and some LCB's... came ashore about 12:30 & bumped into another Hobie yaker with all the trimmings and he hadnt scored a hit all morning.

He started drooling over my yak so we left, nice guy though 

Again, nice to meet you Red and thanks for the friendly advice...

Going fishing again tommorow, rigged up some softplastics and some squidgy spinnerbaits and picked some different HB's, let you know how we go... only a matter of time & with locations like LBG im not too phased in how long


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Red.
Looks like a nice spot to fish what else do you catch there? cheers fishbrain


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVupRAoAAFxfgCAScaXVUrjlHIo/7/+gMAGbbUDET1FB5NT0JjSPKNAB6agDQBFT2I0k/Smj1NDINAAADQyDTQgmo2iZqGqNqeU0GnqbU08iMRTvLgOQWpmyeAjzX+jB6uL218+vT/DV6i7xaRYMpXm19mfZI2uI3FY9SqGt0fqv5K8D/MFJhnO+SFUbSt0EkX6Cu2lxwxoeVTZfbZmilCwZMlKqp2eVXE+FZrY8qHFZIgbzxenh17dadILxVmCL5+bfwj98o7B2IggwPl7J6zdNRFkutSC059jlFzyZvnDqeUBggAYFOu+s7JogjqgP2C9WEMBQA3FcKb/d4G2NU8ate2Oait77Wf7RmghhJHkmu9G7l9Cgh2za5XEWVQ+m2lrWCzkcIMaxoXEEyl000xjP04bS9y7uKVttxlkRrOoplTg90Fgg7ipJqICXJ4ICZDgwuN41QyfdmyDGkaTVg9xGErtiVwAPXLQbnYNCjd9bZrfFeAby5A70lZSCNJqVRwQa0+OntkDaY1UobFExaBM7NV5rbD3zEkE9k4nWEukrUMWHyg1DXMguWwYMAQBROZJzCVgSoBCaSZhdD+LuSKcKEgt1KIFA


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice Red, Red. Do ya get algal blooms there come summer?


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Sounds like a nice morn out on the water Red. Just looking at the Mariners Hall of Fame to see if hairys whiting was in there yet and noticed that the Redfin spot has no entries - reckon that makes you the class leader!


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice redfin Red. Looks like it was a very nice morning out on the water.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Thjat reddie has been in a good padock , great job.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Sounds like you have almost every kind of noxious fish besides tilapia in there! :roll:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

We launched from LBG ( Scrivener dam ) today for a few hours... tried the reed beds near the golf course and almost had a carp take my softy, if it wasnt for Claire trying to drop lures on its head i reckon it would have happily climbed aboard ( It swam past, did a u turn and followed my burley trail for a few minutes ).

Oops Claire just read that! ( She reckons im dreaming ).

Once again didnt see one Redfin, many many Carp around.
Big W just got alot of my money on some more Pink-style SP's will some better jigheads, is the Halco your using A SP? What HB name has it got?

Thanks again...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Red, I caught my first trout ever. in 1964, on a lure, at night, under the well-lit King's Ave bridge in LBG. Having lived in Canberra for several years, about 20 years ago, I admire your determination at getting up at sunrise in what must be close to freezing temperatures, even in Sep. Do you ever have to break the ice to get your yak floating?

I enjoy your posts, especially as you're another Espri user. Do you use that sounder set up in the surf?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Grate report  with photos  and all  . IÃ¢â‚¬Ëœll have to invest on an onboard camera as well. 

Regards
Louis


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQcBgGkAACffgAASWIewErHgWIqv//7gMACmCKeSnoJiejUekzQymnqaeoMmEMBoyGgwgGgGmgABqnppMp6ajxQZGjI0DQ0PRPUGAFvMHLNjvzqEFVVvJpkaSKsYVkXmOHP3f1MPBJ4k4bKfW1LRZ20VjSnFrjBSoniBxOLMJfCyPkCCFD10bOC5gahsJoganPXlbcdYT7JgXiM7RFCQUWDw+yQ8heKoHFyGWjLTMH7Q9BzhdaAtwIqAgcJwdH1rLqcMGBQ59DfAEEKM77tc2gVNv3HSlUgQlm7ETnCoJ/i7kinChIA4DANI


----------

